# The ultimate wheel cleaner? Sonax Wheel Cleaner



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

SONAX Wheel Cleaner










Precision Wheel Cleaner for safe and effective removal of brake dust and stubborn dirt

*SONAX Wheel Cleaner* is a highly effective, acid-free and pH balanced rim and wheel cleaner that is safe for all wheels, including aluminum and alloys. This formulation is also effective and safe for use on painted wheels and will not deteriorate clear coats.

*SONAX Wheel Cleaner* contains unique chemical ingredients that effectively dissolves the sintered iron by forming a water soluble iron complex. During the use of your vehicle, brake dust and road grime become sintered to the surface of rims and wheels due to the high temperature conditions they are normally exposed. Brake dust contains high levels of iron and once sintered to the rim, becomes extremely difficult to dissolve or remove without the use of harsh chemicals.

*SONAX Wheel Cleaner *sprays on as a thick, flourescent grean foam. As the cleansing foam begins to work into the dirt and grime, the formula begins to turn red. The red coloration is the SONAX Wheel Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the wheel and changing its state to a water soluble complex for easy removal. Stubborn, baked on grime may take a small amount of agitation. Rinse wheels thoroughly with a power washer and wipe dry.

MSRP - $19.99.

So here is the test I did over the weekend. First I used this on the VW R32 and got amazing results, unfortunately no pictures.

Was able to do some more testing and the test subject a 2010 Audi S4, with all the bad weather I figured this was a great time to test it out. 4-5 weeks without washing the car (due to rain, snow, northeast winter)

Take a look I followed the instructions to the tee and got some amazing results, dare I say this will be a hit! I'm going to say even better than my favorite wheel cleaner.

Before shot of the wheel

















Sprayed it on, and it was immediately green as stated in the directions









Started to turn purple within minutes

















Take a look at it cleaning. (this was after quickly using the Uber Spoke Brush and Uber Boar's Hair Brush nothing crazy just a quick brushing)

































Used a power washer (Cam Spray) and they looks great!

































Needless to say I was impressed so impressed we will be carrying this asap.
I know most know what my favorite wheel cleaner is here and I've been using it for 15 years and I think I just found its replacement.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Updated: with the HUGE Response on this item I will start the pre ordering now. Shipment should be here in 5-7 days.

Click here to reserve yours today SONAX Wheel Cleaner. (Don't forget to add your discount code)


----------

